# Whats wrong with me!



## intro321 (Jul 23, 2012)

The problem is my large stomach. It always looks so bloated and massive. I'm a thin guy guy at 60kg 5 foot 9 and i have very little fat on my body i also workout every 3 days and am taking 25mg of dbol (2nd week now) I should say i've had this before going on dbol. I keep my sodium levels to 2000mg daily i drink 2 litres of water along with lots of pasta, chicken, bread, eggs and so on. I did used to drink lots of soft drinks and was dangerously under weight about 2 years ago, with a BMI of 16.5 which is when this started to happen. I also notice if i lay down on my back my stomach is flat. While standing up if i tense my stomach muscles up it goes flat and seems to move to the sides, but it doesn't flop over like fat it holds in position. It feels like a very thick ballon filled with air. I'm not very regular, about once every 2 days. I say this because after i had a chippy (first one in years) the next day it just all came out. Which made me so thin, but after one day i was back to "normal"

Really hope you guys can help me.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Try cutting down on carbs, and cutting bread *completely out *of your diet

Supplement vit C or eat plenty of fruit (oranges partic.)

Not sure if your sodium intake is too high or not but sodium makes you retain a lot of water, as does dbol, as do carbs...


----------



## intro321 (Jul 23, 2012)

I should say i'm trying to bulk up so won't i need carbs for that?

Thanks for the advice, i'll definitely add some oranges into my diet.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

intro321 said:


> I should say i'm trying to bulk up so won't i need carbs for that?
> 
> Thanks for the advice, i'll definitely add some oranges into my diet.


You will need plenty of carbs fat and protein yeah, not bread though. Bread sucks, get some baked potatoes down you

You're best asking for advice on bloat. I'm no expert but I know that vit c and plenty of water can aid in getting rid of a bloat

I wouldn't worry about it to be honest though mate, I'd be a lot more focussed on adding extra kg's to my lifts. esp on dbol you want to get the most gains as possible while you're on it, then sort out your stomach after the cycle


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

intro321 said:


> The problem is my large stomach. It always looks so bloated and massive. I'm a thin guy guy at 60kg 5 foot 9 and i have very little fat on my body i also workout every 3 days and am taking 25mg of dbol (2nd week now) I should say i've had this before going on dbol. I keep my sodium levels to 2000mg daily i drink 2 litres of water along with lots of pasta, chicken, bread, eggs and so on. I did used to drink lots of soft drinks and was dangerously under weight about 2 years ago, with a BMI of 16.5 which is when this started to happen. I also notice if i lay down on my back my stomach is flat. While standing up if i tense my stomach muscles up it goes flat and seems to move to the sides, but it doesn't flop over like fat it holds in position. It feels like a very thick ballon filled with air. I'm not very regular, about once every 2 days. I say this because after i had a chippy (first one in years) the next day it just all came out. Which made me so thin, but after one day i was back to "normal"
> 
> Really hope you guys can help me.


Any pics so we can see the full extent of the problem (no joke)


----------



## intro321 (Jul 23, 2012)

guess i could get some pics... hope they don't haunt me in the future.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Could be an intollerence. Most likely candidates wheat or lactose. Stop eating wheat (that is difficult because it is in everything) but definately drop bread, pasta, noodles, wheat based cereals.

Also experiment with removing dairy from your diet.

Wheat is a fcuking horriblw Frankenstein of a food that lots of people struggle with. Look for the book 'Wheat Belly' by Dr William Davis, sounds like you have a classic case.


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

I got a huge belly from carbs as well. It sags when I do push ups and causes discomfort.


----------



## intro321 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Grid it looks like i have a wheat intolerance. Will try to go without it see how that goes... will be hard getting carbs to bulk up..

Tried to get a pic but it doesn't show the problem.. It doesn't show up as big camera. Maybe its just me over doing it when i see it.... just i'm a webcam model so everything needs to be perfect.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

intro321 said:


> Thanks Grid it looks like i have a wheat intolerance. Will try to go without it see how that goes... will be hard getting carbs to bulk up..
> 
> Tried to get a pic but it doesn't show the problem.. It doesn't show up as big camera. Maybe its just me over doing it when i see it.... just i'm a webcam model so everything needs to be perfect.


Webcam model? Like guys (presumably) pay to watch you naked over a webcam? (sorry if that's not what you meant!) Do you earn much?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

intro321 said:


> Thanks Grid it looks like i have a wheat intolerance. Will try to go without it see how that goes... will be hard getting carbs to bulk up..


If you do have an intollerance the inflamation will seriously reduce the effectiveness of your digestive tract, meaning you don't effectively extract nutrients from the food you eat. You might find that you start putting weight on if you drop wheat even if your calories drop.

You can get food tollerence testing quite cheaply that will yell you exactly what your body doesn't like.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

intro321 said:


> Thanks Grid it looks like i have a wheat intolerance. Will try to go without it see how that goes...* will be hard getting carbs to bulk up..*
> 
> Tried to get a pic but it doesn't show the problem.. It doesn't show up as big camera. Maybe its just me over doing it when i see it.... just i'm a webcam model so everything needs to be perfect.


Potatoes rice and noodles. Big servings


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Could be a food intolerance, I used to look pregnant before I cut bread, diary, and sweets out my diet, also if ur stomach is firm and solid to touch maybe your constipated


----------



## intro321 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for all the Info guys. Wheat intolerance runs in the family so I'll head down to the doctors and get tested. Can't stand it ATM, if I poke one side it blows up the other like a 2 day old balloon.


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

Colonic Irrigation works wonders


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cut out the bread and pasta. Main culprits in these symptons.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, have you thought of adding a fibre supplement into your diet to make you 'more regular'? I use psyllium husks :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'd suggest researching an 'elmination diet'...it's basically a methodical way of identifying foods that you may be intolerant to. And by intolerant, this doesn't mean allergic to (people often confuse the two) but that the gut might not have a certain balance of bacteria needed to break down certain foods. An elmination diet would be a far more accurate way of identifying what you're intolerant to as opposed to just randomly cutting different foods out.


----------



## intro321 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok i've cut wheat out but no difference... I tried colonic irrigation and it did work. I wasn't as bloated, lost 2 inches around my stomach.

I've been finding the more i eat the more i bloat up. Could that be my digestion?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Do a scratch test,

Get a pin, Burn it to clean it and scratch 3 lines in your forearm to produce a small amount of blood. Rub milk , wheat and peanuts into each line making sure you dont contaminate each one , use clean cotton bud for each line or something. Stick a bit of selotape over and leave. Write in pen under each one what they are

If you are intolerant to any the area around the scratch will become red and inflammed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

More water than 2 ltrs

Double that


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Also with your lifestyle ie going from being really thin to now eating bread and better carb sources you may be severly constipated

Just a thought


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Do a scratch test,
> 
> Get a pin, Burn it to clean it and scratch 3 lines in your forearm to produce a small amount of blood. Rub milk , wheat and peanuts into each line making sure you dont contaminate each one , use clean cotton bud for each line or something. Stick a bit of selotape over and leave. Write in pen under each one what they are
> 
> If you are intolerant to any the area around the scratch will become red and inflammed


then after you've done that score a line using the same pin across each of your quads and rub in cider vinegar, then lay back and slowly squirt liquid soap in your eyes. The vinegar may sting for a while but as soon as i do the soap thing I forget the vinegar test.

Then goto the hospital and say you've been mauled by a stray tiger and they should do all the tests you need for free.

Let me know how you get on?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

BB2 said:


> then after you've done that score a line using the same pin across each of your quads and rub in cider vinegar, then lay back and slowly squirt liquid soap in your eyes. The vinegar may sting for a while but as soon as i do the soap thing I forget the vinegar test.
> 
> Then goto the hospital and say you've been mauled by a stray tiger and they should do all the tests you need for free.
> 
> Let me know how you get on?


Was you allergic to soap then ?


----------

